
Multitasking, or Marijuana? - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/the-polymath-project/multitasking-or-marijuana-170fff3ccf87
======
dekhn
This is idiotic. For one it uses marijuana as a straw-person argument for
stupidity. Then it cites a bunch of crappy social science to support the idea
that multitasking is bad.

I suspect the author has never been anywhere near marijuana, or has very
limited experience with its effects.

